# Priests from Judah?



## Contra Marcion (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone has a good explanation of 2 Samuel 8:18, which reads:
_"So David reigned over all Israel. And David administered justice and equity to all his people. Joab the son of Zeruiah was over the army, and Jehoshaphat the son of Ahilud was recorder, and Zadok the son of Ahitub and Ahimelech the son of Abiathar were priests, and Seraiah was secretary, and Benaiah the son of Jehoiada was over the Cherethites and the Pelethites,* and David's sons were priests.*"_ (vv. 15-18, for context)

How can David's sons be priests? I realize that David, as a type of the coming Christ, was special, and that he, for example, sat before the Ark of the Covenant (2 Sam. 7:18/1 Chron. 17:16), and offered sacrifices (2 Sam. 6:17). But does David's priestly function pass to his sons? Are there Judahite priests continuing into NT days?

Any help would be appreciated......


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 21, 2009)

Compare to 1Chr.18:17, "and Benaiah the son of Jehoiada was over the Cherethites and the Pelethites; and David's _*sons were the chief officials *_ (ri'shôn) in the service of the king."

According to K&D, the term "kohen" (priest, minister; the root term means simply to officiate), or in this 2Sam.8:18, pl., kohenim, in older usage the term was broader, and would include other officiates beside temple servants. By the Chronicler's era, the language was so specialized, the term no longer served for any other beside temple servants.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, Pastor Bruce. That makes much more sense!


----------



## TimV (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks from me too. I was confused after a sermon saying that David was Prophet, Priest and King; now I see where the faulty exegesis lay.


----------

